# Looking to buy first H&K need expert help



## thomasward00 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello,

I have the opportunity to buy a H&K USP Compact in .357 Sig for 549.00 shipped, I have a few questions. I know that this gun has been discontinued, I have no problem with that, but have 2 very important questions. I've heard that the .357 sig in the compact has a very rude recoil, also can I buy and drop in a 40 cal barrel in this gun and would it perform just as good?


Thanks in advance...


----------



## thomasward00 (Jan 3, 2008)

Update:

I went and rented a .357 Sig and I love it, ordered my USP Compact today and should have it early next week.


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

It will be snappy but so will the .40 cal chambering. Not bad just something you'll need to get used to to be proficient. of course after the new bbl and new recoil assembly (different recoil pressure curves) you'll be about at the price of a average priced one anyways. Second, .357 Sig ammo is a bit more costly than other ammo so cnsider that as well if you don't reload. 
While it is listed in some HK literature, I don't not belive they offer nor fit auxiallary bbls. Some after market compnaies offer them but unsure about for which model. 
With the new Hk models coming out the USP and USPcompact are seeing prices drop maybe keep you eyes open for a .40 or a 9mm.


----------

